# shippings you like



## Nelauk (Sep 16, 2011)

i like john/terezi because i don't really know why, and dave/jade is cute. those two have chemistry i swear to god.
as for other ships, i rather like finn x fionna, because OF COURSE i enjoy crack pairings that no one cares about. also they look awesome together.
neville/luna is very cute...why couldn't he marry her instead? i also support severus/lily because i'm a sucker for tragic romantic relationships, and ron/hermione is really cool because it underwent so much development.
leafpool/crowfeather is another ship that i also enjoy because it is also a very tragic pairing.


----------

